# What type of pygo is this?



## johnandal (Oct 8, 2008)

Take a look. I don't know how to tell the difference between the different kinds. Let me know what you think. THANKS!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/iCUT5...key=N_hE-PAHJig


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

"I don't know how to tell the difference between the different kinds. "

Different kinds? Even if you have questions about locality, doubt you will get that answer correctly. The fish is Pygocentrus nattereri. As for color variation, check this out: http://opefe.com/nattereri_2.html


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

[northwestern redbelly]


----------



## johnandal (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for your help. "northwest redbelly" LOL


----------

